# Pymatuning water temp



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Anyone heard what the water temp is? Or maybe if the lake is high or low?


----------



## Wishful Walleye (May 17, 2017)

BNiemo said:


> Anyone heard what the water temp is? Or maybe if the lake is high or low?


I was there tonight wading at the south end. Don't know what the water temp is but the level was up just a bit. Caught another Muskie tonight but still no walleye.


----------



## Proy123 (Apr 20, 2015)

Was across from the Ohio State park last night and it was 56 degrees.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Proy123 said:


> Was across from the Ohio State park last night and it was 56 degrees.


Thanks Proy!


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Was there yesterday and Launched off Wilson road water temp was going between 56 and 57 and no Walleye for us .


----------



## BassMagic (Oct 17, 2014)

BNiemo said:


> Anyone heard what the water temp is? Or maybe if the lake is high or low?


My friend was wading last evening in the Manning area. He didn't say what the water temp was . He caught one 16' catfish! No eyes. He said it's been very spotty this spring for walleyes at night.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I m headed up Sunday for the week, hopefully I will find the fish, but as always I just love being there. I will fill y'all in if I can find them consistent.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Wishful Walleye said:


> I was there tonight wading at the south end. Don't know what the water temp is but the level was up just a bit. Caught another Muskie tonight but still no walleye.


All my years fishing up there and I have never once hooked into a muskie. My grandpa caught them all the time fishing off the causeway for crappies. Congrats to you!


----------



## Wishful Walleye (May 17, 2017)

BNiemo said:


> All my years fishing up there and I have never once hooked into a muskie. My grandpa caught them all the time fishing off the causeway for crappies. Congrats to you!


I haven't either until this year. I've been there twice so far wading for walleye and throwing #11 Rapala. First night I caught a 48 inch muskie and the other night I caught a 38 inch. 2 muskie but no walleye. Hopefully the walleye start biting soon.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I fished out of Duck n Drake Monday night- water was 59. No fish anywhere around there- my alarm went off TWICE in 3 hours!


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm trying to stay positive and keep telling myself they are gonna turn on in the next few days. I just installed a helix 5 chirp si on the boat and I am excited to look for them with that. Either way a week at pymatuning is time well spent!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Good luck! Bad fishing is always better then good working... If I were you, I'd search out any new growth weedbeds- based on what I didn't find- maybe the North end?


----------

